# Apache-Server Freigeben



## WMasterK (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich finde nix passendes in Google oder auch hier.

Ich will in meiner Schule auf dem Schulnetzwerk einen PHP Apache Server einrichten. Den Server bekomme ich ohne Probleme auf dem PC zum laufen, jedoch kann nur ich ihn nutzen, wenn andere von außen auf ihn zugreifen wollen dann werden die php Dateien nicht ausgeführt.

Woran kann das liegen?

MfG WMasterK


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

damit ich es richtig verstehe, wenn du in deinem Browser  eingibst http://localhost  eingibst, werden die PHP Dateien richtig geparst und wenn jemand über das Netz zugreift, dann sehen die den Quelltext, bzw. "speichern unter" ?


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2004)

Hm, läuft der Apache denn auch und kannst du zumindest normal HTML Seiten anzeigen?
Vielleicht ne Firewall auf deinem PC laufen die das filtert?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ben Ben (27. August 2004)

@Sinac: Wäre ja ne komische Firewall.... hätte eher gesagt das das an der conf vom Webserver liegt.


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2004)

@Ben Ben: Warum wäre das ne komische Firewall? Es ist nunmal Sinn und Zweck einer Firewall gewisse Ports zu blockieren, also was ist daran so abwegig?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

